# Arched or Humpback Pig?



## 1Travelingon (May 1, 2005)

What causes a hump on the back of a pig? This is a Yorkshire. We recently bought a boar to breed and show for 4-H it was $150.00 for a 3 month old. We talked so long at the farm it was dark when we went to get the pig we chose, we thought we got the right one but noticed the next day it wasn't. 
This one has an arch or hump in it's back. What does this mean (if anything)?


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Andreozzi said:


> What causes a hump on the back of a pig? This is a Yorkshire. We recently bought a boar to breed and show for 4-H it was $150.00 for a 3 month old. We talked so long at the farm it was dark when we went to get the pig we chose, we thought we got the right one but noticed the next day it wasn't.
> This one has an arch or hump in it's back. What does this mean (if anything)?


Is it a 'broken top' or an arched back? Is the rump too steep? Are the shoulders too straight? Is the pig buck kneed?

Is the pig sick and ganted up?

Photos would be nice.


----------



## 1Travelingon (May 1, 2005)

Lazy J said:


> Is it a 'broken top' or an arched back? Is the rump too steep? Are the shoulders too straight? Is the pig buck kneed?
> 
> Is the pig sick and ganted up?
> 
> Photos would be nice.


I believe it is just "arched back." Otherwise the pig looks healthy. I have not ever seen one with an arch, not even when I googled pig pics. I borrowed a camera (charging it now) and hopefully will have pics posted later today.


----------

